# Reinforced PVC tubing problem?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Has anyone used the clear pvc tubing with the white lattice shaped reinforcement in it inside their tanks? I used a small piece for a while with no ill effect. Now I used a different piece of the same hose and it looked all whit a fuzzy. Wondering if this is a problem. I'm going to change it out as Ali as I can anyways.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what you mean about the lattice. Are you referring to DWV pipe?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm talking about this braided pvc hose. Looks like this.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Gotcha, I was thinking rigid PVC. That plumbs my sump on the 300 as well as the drain line on my 75. I got some white film on the outside in my 300 where it was submerged, but I think that formed on other equipment as well. I wouldn't expect anything to live off of the fibers at the ends given that I have mine submerged at cut ends without issues. Can you post a picture of the white fuzz you are talking about?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's the best pic I can get of it right


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I just about always use reinforced tubing.It helps avoid kinking and keeps better flow.I have never seen any do that,but usually only one end of hose is in water..Is the white on the hose or in the hose?With such a short piece it is possible that water has followed the reinforcing fibers through the inside if the tubing.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I think you're right CB, it just looks really strange. Although the last piece I had between my spraybar and the return line was just as small and in the tank for longer and never did this. Needless to say I do t think I'm going to keep it in there. There is one other factor that I didn't mention. I heated up the end if this piece in hot water to make it expand a little to fit over the black skimmer hose below it. Possibly this made the interior fibers more vulnerable to the water getting around them.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I wouldn't expect anaerobic growth that far in, and I wouldn't expect that to be white. In the photo it looks like there is a film on the outside. I would try wiping that off, then ignoring it to see if it goes away. I sometimes get a white biofilm of some sort on the outside of my clear hose where it is submerged, but it never hurts anything. I've also seen the plastic take on a whitish tint when soaked in water. In my case it goes away if I let it dry out. I don't tend to use heat guns when getting plastic to fit over things, but I have dipped hose in boiling water more times than I can count.


----------

